# How often do you pick out horses hooves?



## jen1 (16 May 2008)

As title! How often do you pick out your horse's hooves?

I always thought every day (at least) and when I read in books and magazines etc they say before riding, after riding, in the morning, when bringing in etc. 

OK so I am not a numpty I know you should check them regularly but how often do YOU do it? some horses at my yard are turned out 24-7 and only checked from afar each day, some the owners only ride or do anything with them at the weekend, so hooves are not looked at on a daily basis.


----------



## scotsmare (16 May 2008)

As a rule, once a day when they come in, twice a day if they're being ridden.


----------



## MizElz (16 May 2008)

When she's turned out 24/7.....I do it when I intend to ride  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And before and after riding as a general matter of course!


----------



## Eaglestone (16 May 2008)

I always pick them out after riding and my old boy's are picked out every night as I keep an eye on everything relating to Laminitis where he is concerned  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I believe the concensus of opinion in the Vet/Farriery world is that they are best left with mud in rather than soaking up urine in the stable  
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS I used to pick them out twice a day and then I 'revisted' the reasons and decided that as I am getting older my back needed looking after


----------



## carthorse (16 May 2008)

When they come in from field and before riding


----------



## Amymay (16 May 2008)

Very, very rarely.


----------



## gally (16 May 2008)

at least twice a day sometimes 3 times.  I pick them out whenhe comes in (twice a day) and after i have ridden


----------



## gembob (16 May 2008)

i check em before ridin then pick em after before he goes back to field but if i dnt ride then i just give em a quick check for heat etc


----------



## Honeypots (16 May 2008)

The ponies at home...rarely. They have a concrete area to walk across in front of their shelter and its full of pony hoof shaped dirt balls..
At the big field I do them twice a day as they share with sheep and sheep poo seems to eat away at their feet if not picked out regularly..


----------



## Sprout (16 May 2008)

I pick out before and after riding, and when they come in from the field.
If they are out 24/7 and not being ridden, then I check once a day.


----------



## Demolition_Derby (16 May 2008)

Mine live out and when they are eating dinner I always give them a quick flick over with a brush and pick their feet put then. Just out of habit really, if I forget the hoof pick I don't have a fit!!!


----------



## jinxy (16 May 2008)

Roughly if being ridden 4-5 times a day, but that is only because of yard rules, so shaving dont get everywhere and rubber and sand


----------



## Salcey (16 May 2008)

When stabled twice a day morning &amp; evening.
When out 24/7 in summer then only when ridden


----------



## vieshot (16 May 2008)

Cant remember the last time, maybe a year ago? i never pick my horses feet out and not one of them have had a lame/foot sore day in their life with me. If there was a problem my farrier would pick up on it.


----------



## sandr (16 May 2008)

Before riding so probably 4 times a week. No problams yet!


----------



## Solstar (16 May 2008)

not much


----------



## Tinker_Belle (16 May 2008)

Before &amp; after riding. If I'm grooming &amp; she's being turned out again then I'll pick them out &amp; grease the but that's it.

Always keep a general eye out for lameness etc though.


----------



## peanut (16 May 2008)

Everyday and before and after on riding days normally.  In the summer her feet remain clean but I still check them.


----------



## ihatework (16 May 2008)

Not very often!


----------



## Shilasdair (16 May 2008)

I pick out my TB's feet daily...sometimes twice a day.  She is shod, and is very sensitive to things like stones.
My youngsters get their feet picked out before they go for walkies...nearly every day.
S


----------



## EquestrianFairy (16 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
As a rule, once a day when they come in, twice a day if they're being ridden. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto


----------



## Pasha (16 May 2008)

I pick my horses feet out - before turning out, when bringing in, before and after riding.... touch wood 16 yrs on with same horse and never had any sort of foot problem, not so much as a bit of thrush.

Some people I know (there are about 3) have said to me that their farrier has told them not to pick thier hooves out - same people are constantly dealing with absesses, puncture wounds (and one now has a serious foot infection - been stuck in the box for weeks). Think i'll be sticking to my way - works for us!


----------



## LEC (16 May 2008)

Truthfully - never. I only pick them out if he limps coming in from the field or has so many stones his foot is not touching the floor.


----------



## AnnaandStella (16 May 2008)

Once before riding, once after. If i'm not riding, then after bringing in from the field, or before turning out. Generally twice when i'm down at the stables; has been more lately as keeping an eye on hoof with a drained abcess.


----------



## gothdolly (16 May 2008)

3 times a day - in the morning before riding, after riding, then when he comes in from the field at night. Im paranoid about feed because he has very thin soles and is prone to laminitis. One step on a stone and he is crippled 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He currently has pads fitted which Im also paranoid about!


----------



## Skhosu (16 May 2008)

Before I ride, hvae only once got on and there been a stone in there but enough for  me to pick out every time before riding.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (16 May 2008)

My lad has hooves picked out when he comes out the stable, when brought in from the field &amp; before putting him in stable, before riding &amp; after riding......so about 4 times a day


----------



## pocket (16 May 2008)

I pick feet out before coming out of the stable and have hoof pick attached to the door (old habbit), after riding and when they come back into the stable


----------



## DiablosGold (16 May 2008)

When I bring him in from the field and after I ride.


----------



## Ashgrove (16 May 2008)

When they come in, before they go out and before a ride.


----------



## merlinsquest (16 May 2008)

Merlins feet stay relatively free from mud, so dont really pick them out much at all....... I do check them after I ride, but not pick out..... just make sure that there are no stones stuck in them!!!


----------



## sloulou (16 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Very, very rarely. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agree with this...  

although was going to say 'when they go lame'


----------



## jacks_mum (16 May 2008)

not that often in truth


----------



## Persephone (16 May 2008)

Morning and night. Each end of riding. I also take a hoof pick with me on hacks! Am I obsessed?

Jo x


----------



## Zoobie (16 May 2008)

When he comes in and after being ridden


----------



## amandaco2 (16 May 2008)

they get their feet picked out and washed before coming in and picked out before going out in winter, plus before and after being ridden so i can see if they have any signs of thrush or bruising
summer- once a day plus a good scrub once a week.and before and after riding.
all barefoot apart from the 5yo who has front shoes on due to a foot injury.


----------



## Donkeymad (16 May 2008)

Once daily (they live out) and before and after a drive out.


----------



## K27 (16 May 2008)

I Pick out and check feet morning and night and always before and after riding as well.  Also before bringing them out of the school too.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (16 May 2008)

I don't - the crap falls out when he is shod.


----------



## ivenoidea (16 May 2008)

I feel much less guilty now.  I don't pick them out often due to my bad back - but I feel that I should.


----------



## Parkranger (16 May 2008)

Once a day as a rule - usually after exercise


----------



## Parkranger (16 May 2008)

I suprised the amount of people who don't pick their horses feet out - if I don't do mine atleast every other day they smell of sin!


----------



## soph21 (16 May 2008)

I pick Bear's out before I ride if Im not in a hurry, but I would know if he wasn't right, Buddie has his done before and after as he gets little stones stuck in his hooves.


----------



## JM07 (16 May 2008)

as and when i can be bothered, TBH


----------



## itsme123 (16 May 2008)

before and after being ridden. I think that the more the hoof is messed with the more prone it is to infection (thrush etc), so I try to leave well alone.


----------



## clipclop (16 May 2008)

sometimes.


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (17 May 2008)

I personally feel it is very basic horse care and should be done at least once a day (when they come in) and before and after riding.


----------



## KatB (17 May 2008)

Every day.


----------

